
Ask HN: Helping non-tech people to increase online security/privacy? - Pamar
Josh T. Jordan (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plus.google.com&#x2F;u&#x2F;0&#x2F;+JoshTJordan) posted this in a private thread on Google+:<p><i>Friends who are internet security experts,
A bunch of us non-CS majors are highly motivated to start using VPNs, end-to-end encryption, and other privacy-related best practices. But some of us don&#x27;t know how to do that.
What are some specific services or apps that you recommend for improved privacy that don&#x27;t require a huge amount of technical expertise?
For example. I use Protonmail for encrypted email and I use Signal for SMS. I haven&#x27;t figured out how to set up a VPN on my PC, let alone my Android phone, but I&#x27;d be happy to do so if someone pointed me in the right direction.
The problem I&#x27;ve experienced is that someone will explain that I need to start doing a thing, then tell me that the only program that does that thing is either A. expensive or B. hard for beginners to set up. That&#x27;s not helpful.
Imagine if I said to you, this job requires that you write an essay, but essay writing classes cost $300 dollars and all of the DIY essay writing videos on Youtube are in Esperanto. That would be discouraging.
So, can you name some specific apps or best practices that, say, someone who knows how to use Google+ can figure out?﻿</i><p>I got his permission to share this here, hoping the HN community can provide pointers to resources suitable for people with limited tech knowledge.
======
dublinben
Check out the guides at [https://ssd.eff.org/](https://ssd.eff.org/). They've
been written to be easy to follow for a general audience.

